# FS CI 22LR 40 Grain Copper Coated 1150FPS



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I picked up a bunch of these a couple years ago. They are working great in my 22LR semi auto guns, but need the cash more than a stash of 22LR bullets. I have several dozen 500 pack boxes Cascade Cartridge International 22LR 40 Grain 1150FPS for sale. These are copper coated. Asking $4/box of 50 or $35/500. If you buy 5 or more 500 packs, $30/box. Cash only, located in Provo area.

Here are some reviews:
https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...ated-round-nose-40-grain-500-rounds?a=1800786


----------

